# Should I keep him?



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 1, 2012)

So I got this little guy in November. Hes very tiny and cute but I cant handle him at all. Now my little does are not registered, they are nigi/pygmy but I do plan to breed them so I can milk and I want cute babies sooo what do you think of him looks wise. Hes very tiny and is spotted.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 1, 2012)

How old is he?  Do you mean he is wild that you cannot handle him?  If that is the case, a lot of time and treats and attention would probably take care of that.  He is sure a handsome little guy.


----------



## hcppam (Apr 1, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> How old is he?  Do you mean he is wild that you cannot handle him?  If that is the case, a lot of time and treats and attention would probably take care of that.  He is sure a handsome little guy.


Agree...sure is a cute one.


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Age is going to have a lot to do with it as far as how long it takes to tame him down. Why would you consider giving him up? If you already have small breed  females to breed him to, he would be a plus in my book. Unless you have another buck that's smaller & your plan is to breed anyway, I'd keep him. If it happens that he produces any bucks, you can start over with one of them & possibly get rid of him in the future. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 1, 2012)

I would take him in a heart beat.    Spend time down at his level, finding out that is what I have to do with the the two does I got a month ago. They don't know me and it has been a long stretch but I am gaining their trust finally and can pet them when ever I go in their area.  He is a keeper in my book.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 1, 2012)

Hes not mean at all, still young around 8mnths. Hes just never been handled. The doe I got with him calmed right down. I have them on pasture so catching him is difficult, and with treats I get ran over by everyone else lol. Im going to be moving him to a buck pen soon so maybe that will help. I do have another buck but hes not as small and I have his mother too so I need someone to breed her to. I think I will stick it out with him, he is cute and should throw tiny babies with my tlittle girls. I just cant stand that I can touch his cute little self. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 2, 2012)

He is a cutie.  I'd probably move him into a smaller pen and just hand out in there with him as much as I could.  We had a couple of not-so-tame ones and eventually one came around to being brushed and petted after I ate lunch in the pen with her everyday for awhile.  I even offered her a few bites of my salad, not that she took me up on the offer, but I guess it was the thought that counted   The other girl never really got over her shyness but got a little better.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 2, 2012)

It has taken us from last September until about a month ago with our Dusty.  
She still won't let us walk up to her, but if we go in and sit down, or just stand real still, she will now come up to us for rubs and loves.  Now if we have a treat in hand, that is a game changer.  Then you better be braced because she has now developed a bad habit of standing on her hind feet and propping her front feet on us to eat her treats.  We didn't get too harsh in correcting this, as she is little, and we didn't want to undo the progress with coming to us.  This is the next thing we have to work on......with goats there is always something.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2012)

It has taken me since last October to be able to handle Houdini and this last week I got him eating out of my hand.  It was wonderful.  He's a buck and he's now about 2 years old.  He's small and determined and he's a great little buck.  He's a keeper.  

If he has what you want in a buck, take your time and work with him.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2012)

Read him a book.  

Seriously, when I got my two wethers they were wild........jump, scream, holler panic wild.  I took a book out and sat in the middle of the small pen that they were enclosed in and read a book, out loud at times.  Eventually they got curious and came to me.......


----------



## etzbowen (Apr 2, 2012)

Bought a little girl last November. Wouldn't let me touch her either. Then she followed me to the gate and got her head stuck
between the gate and post because I did not know she was behind me. So I took the opportunity and touch her.
Guess what, now she is following me and wants to be pet. Just pure luck, that she stuck her head there.
So maybe once he was force petted, he will love you.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Apr 2, 2012)

So today at feeding time I reached through the fence and started scratching him. At first i dont think he realized what was going on because everyone was pushing around, but then he looked right at me and continue eating so I talked to him and continued scratching. He alowed it for a long time.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> So today at feeding time I reached through the fence and started scratching him. At first i dont think he realized what was going on because everyone was pushing around, but then he looked right at me and continue eating so I talked to him and continued scratching. He alowed it for a long time.


  That's a great start!!  He sure is a good looking fella!


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 2, 2012)

Those first few touches are so important.  They set the idea of this is good or bad in their heads.  I predict that those scratches today is the start of a beautiful relationship.  Just take it slow and don't push for too much too soon (easier said than done) and before you know it he will be running to you for lovins every time he sees you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 3, 2012)

YAY!!


----------

